

What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - peterwwillis
http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html

======
russell
Very long article, but if you dont know the many pitfalls of using floating
point, you should read it.

